# Rainwater for goats?



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I'm thinking of setting up a rain water collection barrel to water my goats with. Yes it is legal in my state. 
There's a downspout right next to the goat pen from my shop and it always floods my goat barn anyways. I have to run a hose over there so it would be cool to kill 2 birds with one stone. 

Anyone ever do this? I know nothing about it. Does water have to be filtered for them?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would filter it.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

My question is: the atmosphere is so dirty, wouldn't rain water be filled with pollutants? "They" claim you cannot eat snow anymore or make snow ice cream because of our filthy atmosphere.

I just wondered...


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I don't see how well water could be any worse or better for them.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

Rain water !! Most all cattle operations use ponds or tanks, as some folks call them, to water the cows using only run off rain water. I really can't see any difference with goats drinking rain water. We have a pond for our cattle. If we had fencing in place to allow the goats free range into the big pastures, they would be drinking rain water. As of now they get the same well water that we use in the house for ourselves. I have been drinking this water for a lot of years with no noticeable side effects and we don't filter it. The Goats love it. I would recommend giving your goats rain water over public use water any day of the week and twice on Sunday. It has got to be healthier for them. I would make sure to clean the roof tops and gutter systems before it rains as often as possible before collecting the water. A gas air blower will work great to remove dirt and leaves and then just hook up the down spout to your collection tanks. I think it is a great idea and am sure your goats will love you for it.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I already have a well, not city water, but the water is right there. Downspout is like 6 inches from their pen. It should be easy to do. Just not sure how to configure it all yet


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

I have a friend that has given her goat rainwater for years.

@happybleats does rainwater also.

It doesn't have the high iron and/or sulfur often found in well water.


----------



## TexasGoatMan (Jul 4, 2015)

You need some sort of holding tank and afix a hose like a camping trailer drain hose or 3 inch PVC pipe to both the tank and down spout. That should be big enough to handle the flow of water. Then you need a faucet outlet on the side of the tank to attach the water hose to so you can run water into your trough the goats drink out of. Southern engineering


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I would most certainly do it. TSC's and other farm stores like them have tanks of many different sizes and shapes in their outside lots. TexasGoatMan has a great system outline above.

I would think that a simple physical filter would be good, to prevent clogging of your various components. You should not need a chemical filter.

Rainwater is great for goats, as you say it is "right there" for you, and it is free, works when the power goes out, would be a great reservoir of emergency water for the household as well.

I say "Go for it"


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I guess you all answered my questions! I have a super deep well with sweet water, but, it does have an iron content. No city water here!


----------



## MtnRidgeFarm (Dec 6, 2017)

I use rainwater! And I just make sure that my collection barrel always stays clean.


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

Because we


BrokenArrowRanch said:


> I don't see how well water could be any worse or better for them.


Because well water comes from the ground it often can be high in things such as sulfur, calcium, and iron which interfere with goats' ability to absorb important minerals for their health such as copper.

Rain water all the way! As others have said, you just want to make sure that it is relatively clean (your barrel isn't filled with algae or anything)

I always used rain water or filtered water at our old house. We moved a year ago and my goats have had tons of health issues since moving here and I finally figured out that it is our well water! We are switched back to rain water here now!


----------

